# Onlinecheck auf Webseite



## MrBenn (23. März 2005)

Hi, ich finde die Idee mit dem Herold und Blasc grundsätzlich sehr gut. Ich bin durch eure Visitenkarten auf die Idee gekommen ob es nicht möglich ist auf einer Webseite anzuzeigen welcher Charakter gerade online ist. Ich denke gerade für Leute mit mehrerern Charakteren, die auf verschiedenen Servern sind, könnte das sehr interrasnt sein. Anstatt sich von Server zu Server zu loggen um zu sehen wleche Freunde online sind, besucht man eine Webseite.

Ich habe mich mal im Netzt kundigegtan und habe dementsprechndes nicht gefunden. (lann auch an meinerunfähigkeit liegen)

Ich denke das so eine Funktion für die BLASC sehr geeignet sein könnte. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das die Umsetzung nicht so wild ist, da während man WoW spielt, eh BLASC im Hintergrund laufen läßt. Wer nicht gefunden werden will, der läßt BLASC aus.

Ich hoffe das ein ähnlicher Threat nicht schon irgendwo aufgetaucht  ist. Habe dementsprechndes im Forum nichts gefunden.


----------



## Regnor (23. März 2005)

Hallo

BLASC verhält sich während WoW läuft vollkommen passiv. D.h. BLASC bekommt auch nicht mit welcher Char eingeloggt ist. Das einzige was theoretisch möglich wäre, wäre das einbauen einer Routine die zeigt das ein bestimmter Account eingeloggt ist. Da BLASC aber alle Daten Account unbezogen speichert, d.h. keine Accountnamen speichert, ist auch dieses zumindest zur Zeit nicht realisierbar.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## MrBenn (23. März 2005)

Das dies im Moment nicht möglich ist, dachte ich mir schon. Würde mich mal interresieren wie das andere User sehen.  Ist das eher ein Feature was keine Brauch (will) oder wäre es zumindest eine Überlegung wert.

Meine persönlich Meinung warum ich es für sinnvoll erachten würde, solch ein Feature einzubauen, habe ich ja schon im vorheriegen Threat erklärt.

Gruß Ben


----------

